# Orange wood chips



## Kevin DeShazo (Sep 11, 2019)

Does anyone know of a source for orange wood chips to use in an MES?

 Have an orange, black tea and bourbon brine turkey I wanna try in the smoker.

Thought using orange wood with a bit of bourbon char directly from a distillery would be quite delicious.

Or what would be a good substitue to use. Im gonna do a trial run using mesquite and bourbon char first. If its a hit, Id like to try the orange wood.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 11, 2019)

My wife bought me some at cabelas.   Seem to work good.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Sep 11, 2019)

I got some at Academy once. Was good on fish.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 11, 2019)

Wonder how orange peel would work . I used to use orange wedges in a Weber kettle on the coals . Had the orange left over from brine for turkeys . Wonder if you dried them out and used in the MES ? If Adam says you can buy the chips that would be the way to go .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 11, 2019)

I've never used the chips, but orange pellets in my AMNPS with the MES is one of my favorite woods.  Goes great with pork, honey butter, chicken, and a lot of desserts.
I really don't see any reason why orange peel wouldn't work fine too, if you dried the peels.  Fresh peels have a lot of oil in them and could catch fire.
Gary


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Sep 12, 2019)

Hmmmm orange peel might be an good option if I can find the chips. I'll poke around on line and see what I can find. Or if the mesquite is good, maybe Ill stick with that.

Or is it overkill to replicate the orange and bourbon in the cooking process as what's in the brine?


----------



## kmmamm (Sep 12, 2019)

Have bought them in the past at Cabelas and Bass Pro.   Works well on turkey, chicken, Cornish hen, fish and domestic rabbit.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 2, 2019)

Reviving this thread since today will be my test run of the orange, black tea and bourbon brined turkey. 

Wasnt able to find a not stupid expensive source for orange chips, so will probably peel an orange or so and try that. 

Will smoke the bird with some mesquite and bourbon barrel char and the orange peel. Turkey went into the brine last nite and is now sitting on the counter to come up to room temp and dry a bit. 

Mixed up a batch of SPOG minus the salt since the breast was brined and added a bit of chipotle powder to the seasoning mix. 

Plan on it hitting the MES about 1:30 this afternoon, 3.5-4 hrs later it should hit 165 and then dinner at 6. Wife is making some mashed potatos, sausage and cornbdread stuffing and veggies. Yes a mini Thanksgiving. 

Ill post back later with some picts and results


----------

